# Multi Monitor Problem



## windhalf (6. November 2002)

Hallo !

Ich möchte an meine GeForce 4 Ti4200 von Pixelview einen zweiten Monitor anschliessen. Zu diesem Zweck brauche ich einen Adapter, der es erlaubt, den digitalen (noch freien) Ausgang mit einem analogen Monitor zu verbinden.

Wie muss ich das machen und was brauche ich für einen Adapter ? WO kann ich sowas bekommen ?


Hilfe !!!

Gruß, Windhalf


----------



## goela (6. November 2002)

Du brauchst einen DVI-auf-VGA Adapter!! Diesen solltest Du in einem guten Computerfachgeschäft bekommen! Dieser wird wohl so um die 12Euro kosten!


----------

